# Designers panel on stand



## michael123 (Jul 26, 2008)

*Designers panel on stand, acoustic vertical blinds*

Hi

I am considering purchasing one or two designer panels to place by the window,
something like this:
http://abstracta.se/web/Produkt1_1_9_2.aspx

[ While I contacted Abstracta, I do not know if these are manufactured yet.., would like to explore various options ]


thanks,


----------



## michael123 (Jul 26, 2008)

I am also investigating vertical acoustic blinds

http://www.texaa.com/products/vibrasto/vertical-blinds/
http://www.smg-corp.com/acoustical.html

French are nicer, and american are better acoustically


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I am not sure where you are located, but our friends at GIK offer some really nice art panels:

http://www.gikacoustics.com/gik_artpanel_acoustic_panels.html


----------



## michael123 (Jul 26, 2008)

Did you mean to use them covering the (quite large) window?

[ btw, I have two Auralex SonicPrint panels on the back wall, you can see these on the photo.. ]


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Side reflection absorption is a good idea, but not if you don't want to cover the windows. Plus, you would want the absorption to be symmetrical, which won't work for your room.

Perhaps if we knew what acoustical problems you are trying to correct then better advice could be given. I see a lot of hard surfaces - is reverb from that what you want to treat? Do you have irregular subwoofer response? If so, bass traps will help.


----------



## michael123 (Jul 26, 2008)

I am after reflections.

I use EQ for the low-frequency..

I do want to cover the windows,
I posted two links below that I'm checking now..

The panels cannot be (in my case) a permanent solution, while the acoustic blind I can pull aside.


----------



## michael123 (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey,

two things:

- I ordered shades for the window - Duette double
http://www.hunterdouglas.com/our-products-detail.jsp?id=6

- I made many experimenters (listening/measurements), and it turned out that the pillows on top of the sofa are just the right receipt to cut these reflections (at the listening seat). So, I ordered pillows from the sofa's vendor with the original material & finish..

The shades I shall get installed in ~ 3 wks, the pillows will arrive around October..


----------

